# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Ból łechtaczki

## trebor00

Mam 23 lata. Problemy zaczęły się 1,5 roku temu. Miałam zapalenie pęcherza. Nie wiedziałam o tym i jedynie myłam się lekiem Tantum Rosa / Rosalgin. Lekarz przepisał mi Urofuraginum. Co miesiąc chodziłam na badania moczu i przez pół roku dostawałam tylko te tabletki. Nadal czułam się źle – przy oddawaniu moczu mnie piekło. Łechtaczka mnie swędziała i bolała. Miesiączki były potwornie bolesne i miałam bardzo słabe krwawienie. Raz przepisał mi Biseptol. Lekarz mówił, że już nie mam zapalenia pęcherza i wszystko jest ok, ale nadal czułam się źle. Zalecił mi jedynie tabletki z żurawiny. Poszłam do urologa. Pokazałam mu wszystkie wyniki badań z ostatniego półrocza i zrobił mi badanie USG. Stwierdził że to przewlekłe zapalenie pęcherza, a te tabletki są dla małych dziewczynek i przepisał mi na wyleczenie Uro Up i Uroflow . Potem poszłam do niego na kontrolę. Zrobił badanie USG i patrząc na wyniki badania moczu stwierdził, że się już wyleczyłam, ale objawy mogą trochę potrwać (pieczenie, swędzenie, ból, dyskomfort podczas aktywności seksualnych). Dostałam na to Vesicare. Po tych tabletkach byłam otępiała, wiecznie śpiąca i gorzej widziałam. Odstawiłam lekarstwa i piłam ziółka z mieszanki: ziele skrzypu, liść pokrzywy, ziele rzepiku, ziele przytuli właściwej. Pomogły mi, ale problem stale powracał. Objawy nasiliły się pod względem ginekologicznym – za każdym razem jak współżyłam z chłopakiem odczuwałam ból. Podczas gry wstępnej, gdy zaczęłam się robić wilgotna, odczuwałam nieprzyjemny ból łechtaczki i pochwy, a na co dzień, w normalnych sytuacjach czasem odczuwałam krótkie mocne kłucie na łechtaczce. Nadal miałam bolesne i słabe miesiączki. Zaczęłam chodzić do ginekologa. Raz dostałam tabletki dopochwowe Clotrimazolum, bo miałam zapalenie pochwy. Na badaniu kontrolnym ginekolog powiedział, że wszystko już jest w porządku. Na nieprzyjemne uczucie dostałam maść Trivagin. Ona pomagała na co dzień, ale mam wrażenie że nadal zapalenie pęcherza stale powraca, a miesiączka nadal jest taka problemowa. Podczas stosunku nadal odczuwam ból, a nie ma to nic wspólnego z nawilżeniem bo stosujemy żel na wszelki wypadek (jakbym była za sucha). Tak zalecił ginekolog. Teraz wszystko się pogorszyło bo problem urologiczny na dobre przerodził się w ginekologiczny. Nawet nie mogę pocałować się z chłopakiem bo boli mnie łechtaczka, to taki nieprzyjemny, dziwny ból. Jeśli coś choć trochę mnie podnieca to się tak właśnie czuję. Na co dzień czasem mnie łechtaczka swędzi, boli i odczuwam sporadyczne „ukłucia”. Myję się żelem, który ma zapobiegać infekcjom. Praktycznie cały czas biorę Furaginum Adamed – 2-3 opakowania i po tygodniowej przerwie znowu musze brać… Stosuję też maść Trivagin, poza tym piję ziółka, ubieram się ciepło, szczególnie pupę i nerki. Mam małego mięśniaka, ale ginekolog na podstawie dopochwowego USG stwierdził że to nic groźnego, nie ma z tym nic wspólnego i musimy to tylko kontrolować. Mam też kamień nerkowy ale mały i nie groźny. Nie miałam wcześniej innych partnerów seksualnych, mój chłopak tez nie, niczym nie mogliśmy się zarazić. Wszystkie problemy zaczęły się zanim uprawialiśmy seks. Wszyscy lekarze mówią że jestem zdrowa, że wyniki są dobre a objawy mogą potrwać. Ale to się ciągnie 1,5 roku. Dolegliwości czasem słabną. Wydaje się, ze wszystko zmierza w dobrym kierunku, a później znowu problemy się nasilają. Boję się że będę miała poważne problemy w przyszłości z uprawianiem seksu czy zajściem w ciąże. Już teraz wydaje mi się to niemożliwe.

----------


## Dexatrim

Nie wiele tu mogę doradzić bez osobistej wizyty i badań.Nie wiem jakie wykonano badania(sam mocz to za mało a pewno nie wykonano posiewów,wymazów) Na pewno jest stan infekcji ale bez dokładnych badań nie można oceniać.Oczywiście mięśniak nie ma tu nic wspólnego ale ten złóg w nerce nie poprawia stanu.Zalecał bym na początek dużo płynów i siusiania(Soki żórawinowe,herbatki,soki z cytrynu) co 1 godzine szklankę płynu,również przed spaniem,będzie się to wiązać z nocnym wstawaniem ale nie wolno przetrzymywać moczu.Jak wygląda opis badania usg z uwzględnieniem pęcherza.Powinno się wykonać z pełnym pęcherzem i zaraz po mikcji i posiewy z wymazami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 
Może tu jeszcze kiedyś zagladniesz. Meczylam się tak jak Ty przez prawie 2 lata. Brak baketerii w moczu i ginekolog*twierdzil że nie ma stanu zapalnego. W koncu zrobilam posiew z pochwy i okazało się ze mam e coli, ktora nie reagowala na leczenie antybiotykami ogolnymi. Dopiero lek dobrany dopochwowy pomógl. E coli nie bedzie wywolywac uplawow i lekarz jej nie zobaczy przy zwyklym badaniu.
Pozniej dostalam doustna szczepionke, wzmcnilam odpornosc i bylo juz ok. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę, mam dokładnie te same objawy, z tym że ja jeszcze nie współżyłam, i nie może do tego dojść właśnie przez to kłucie i pieczenie. Czasem w ogóle tego nie ma, a jak wraca to męczę się z miesiąc. Staram się kąpać w ciepłej wodzie, chronić wrażliwe okolice, ciepło się ubierać. W sumie to nawet nie wiem do jakiego lekarza z tym iść, skoro jestem dziewicą :/

----------

